# five rules men need to know



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Five rules a man needs to know for a happy life 

1. It's important to have a woman who helps at home, cooks from time to time, and cleans up.

2. It's important to have a woman who can make you laugh.

3. It's important to have a woman you can trust and who doesn't lie to you.

4. It's important to have a woman who is good in bed and likes to be with you.

5. It's very, very important that these four women do not know each other.


Signed

Tiger Woods


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

:rotfl:


----------

